# Il ritorno dei “centoni”



## Mari' (1 Marzo 2011)

*Il ritorno dei “centoni”*

*         Il ritorno dei “centoni”

*27 febbraio 2011​



“Ti sputtanerò, al Giornale andrò, con in mano foto dove tu, sei con un trans”. Mentre i dirigenti Rai impallidivano in platea, a Sanremo i gorgheggi di Luca e Paolo andavano a segno surclassando molti dei brani in gara. Le performance delle due Iene, compreso il rifacimento di “Uno su mille” (ci sarà a votare Pd), non sono rimaste confinate sul piccolo schermo: continuano ancora oggi a rimbalzare su Facebook, Twitter, YouTube (dove hanno fatto oltre 3 milioni di visualizzazioni). Grazie al web è ormai una moda: musica e ironia, accordi e prese in giro (l’ultima online è “Chiamami quel questore”, rifacimento del brano di Vecchioni realizzato dalla trasmissione di Radio2 Un Giorno da Pecora). Queste parodie, come mille altre che tra tv, Internet, smartphone, chiavette digitali, radio, sempre più spesso colonizzano il nostro personale palinsesto multimediale, altro non sono che “*Centoni*”, così vengono chiamati in gergo. Il termine deriva dal latino “cento”, un panno composto da tessuti vari cuciti insieme. Nel tempo, però, la definizione è andata ad indicare un componimento di versi originali su una metrica nota ed è diventata sinonimo, negli anni recenti, del rifacimento di un brano famoso che ironizza sull’attualità.

Se il Quartetto Cetra deve parte della sua popolarità ai centoni, è *Stefano Nosei*, nel 1993, a rilanciare il genere con un intero album: “Mi ricordo lasagne verdi” (“Nosei è stato l’iniziatore dell’evo moderno del centone ed è migliore dei suoi emuli” ci dice Rocco Tanica degli Elio e le Storie Tese). Poi il testimone passa al trio *Marchesini-Lopez-Solenghi*, ai comici liguri I Cavalli Marci (tra loro gli stessi Luca e Paolo), a innumerevoli trasmissione televisive. Oggi tutto è amplificato grazie al web: “La maggiore frustrazione di un autore televisivo – ci dice *Stefano Disegni*, autore tra l’altro della trasmissione Rai Convention – è che prima del web, se qualcosa funzionava bene, finiva appena terminata la messa in onda. Ora Internet assicura l’eternità”. Disegni in particolare ricorda una parodia dei *Pooh*: “La facemmo con *Max Tortora*. I Pooh erano zombi che uscivano dalle tombe per salvare i ragazzi da genitori che rompevano troppo le palle. Una strofa recitava ‘Strada spezzata dal vento nella tomba rientro, perchè continuiamo sempre a cantare anche ridotti così’”.

Ma basta un minimo sforzo per far tornare a suonare nella memoria centoni già celeberrimi. Solo qualche anno fa, *Crozza* in versione *Gispy King* fece ridere l’Italia con “http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovFxf_FE). Più recenti, e immediatamente virali, il “Bunga Bunga con Fede, Bunga bunga con Lele” di Elio a Parla con me; e “Margherita” di Minzolini-Max Pajella sempre dalla Dandini. La scena delle parodie, inoltre, si è arricchita recentemente di una nuova generazione di menestrelli digitali. Come *Tony Troja*, ex-operaio di Palermo e idolo dei “giustizialisti” – direbbe Belpietro – : i suoi brani si intitolano: “Han bocciato il lodo Alfano” sulle note di “Una vita da mediano” e “Silvio Il pork” sulle note di *“Mork e Mindy”*. Altro web-fenomeno è la Sora Cesira: il suo ultimo “The Arcore’s nights”, dalla colonna sonora di Grease, è stato cliccato oltre due milioni di volte. “È nato tutto per caso – ci dice lei – Ho sempre amato fare le parodie. Il punto di svolta, però, è stato We Are The World per Polverini”. Nel pieno del caos alle ultime regionali, con la lista del Pdl nel Lazio non ammessa per numerose irregolarità (divenne famoso Alfredo Milioni che per un ‘panino’ tardò a consegnare le liste), sul web compare un centone con gli Usa for Africa prestati alle vicissitudini della *Polverini*: “Non si distrugge la democrazia ppe’ du’ panini”.

“Per farlo abbiamo lavorato dalle sei di pomeriggio alle sei del mattino – spiega *La Cesira* – io ho fatto tutte le voci femminili e alcuni maschili: quella di *Paul Simon*, di *Steve Wonder*, *Tina Turner*, *Dionne Warwick*, *Cyndi Lauper*, *Bruce Springsteen* e *Steve Perry*”. Imbattibili luminari in centoni, infine, sono appunto gli Elio e Le Storie Tese e in particolare Rocco Tanica che ha co-firmato numerosi successi del gruppo. “La canzone col testo cambiato io la chiamo *parodia* – ci specifica subito – i centoni sono invece una serie di canzoni che vanno a formare la descrizione di un argomento come, per esempio, l’amore e la gelosia”. Tanica, che fa ridere italiani super-giovani (e no) da vent’anni, fa però autocritica: “Il centone e la parodia hanno un po’ rotto i coglioni. Se ne producono troppi, per un semplice motivo: sono semplici da realizzare, la canzone è già bella e pronta” e “c’è ormai un rischio reale di banalizzazione e saturazione del mezzo”.

Gli Elii, con una carriera ventennale di inediti alle spalle, quest’anno dalla Dandini hanno deliziato il pubblico con una serie sul Ruby-gate (tra queste: “Orgia in my mind” dal pezzo di *Ray Charles*,  e “Regime di cuori” sul rock dei *Litfiba*). “Un centone o una parodia sono azzeccati e efficaci se non si discostano dalla metrica e dal suono originale delle parole – aggiunge Tanica –. Detesto i centoni nei quali il concetto parodistico viene fatto entrare a calci”. Come per tutte le cose, però, bisogna chiarire che senza l’estro del genio, non si va da nessuna parte: il ritornello del Bunga Bunga degli Elii sulle note del *Waka-Waka* chiudeva con un appello: “E non importa chi tu sia, non importa che lavoro tu faccia, in questi tempi di crisi è importante ridere sorridere e festeggiare. E allora festeggiamo, io, tu, Lele, Fede, ma soprattutto… tantissima Africa”. In questo caso l’assonanza funzionava perfettamente. “Se nel Waka-Waka si parlava del sud del mondo, noi abbiamo fatto riferimento al sud del mondo femminile” chiude Tanica. E al prossimo centone.


http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/2011/02/27/il-ritornodei-“centoni”/94198/


*1 marzo 2011        

Nuova video-parodia: stavolta al centro le dichiarazioni di Berlusconi sugli omosessuali     *
​
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfrDn3VUDI8



*LE PARODIE DELLA SORA CESIRA*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3d7_Um_Ddc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJzKsE7b9oc



:sorriso2:
​


----------

